# Loopback cable for Tascam 144



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

I just bought Tascam 144, Behringer ECM8000 mic and XENYX 802 console/pre-amp.
However, I did not understand which cable I need for the loopback connection.

As I understood, the input is BALANCED TRS 1/4" and the output is UNBALANCED RCA, right?
But I could not find an appropriate cable at B&H.

Moreover, the guy over there yesterday give me TRS 1/4" to TRS 1/4" cable, convincing me that what's I need.. Am I missing something? 

:help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Michael!

Did you keep your receipts? The Tascam has a mic pre amp and phantom power, so you don't need the Xenyx.

Also, you don't need the ECM8000 unless you want to do full-range measurements (i.e., the subs and main speakers). If you're only wanting to take measurements of your sub, then the Radio Shack SPL meter is all you need.



> As I understood, the input is BALANCED TRS 1/4" and the output is UNBALANCED RCA, right?


I assume you mean the Tascam? The Zenyx has 1/4" outputs, I think. Yes, the 144's inputs are balanced, but you can convert them to unbalanced by using a 1/4" mono (i.e. TS) plug. So, you need a cable with a 1/4" plug on one side and an RCA on the other.
The cable will loop between the left 1/4" input and left RCA output (actually, it doesn't matter which one you use, but I think the REW help files and diagrams suggest using the left).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

:-(

I have the receipts, but I threw out the packaging. Anyway, 45$ is not a big deal.
I read few threads and I understood that this is what people here are using hence I bought the mic together with 802.
Moving forward..


yes, Tascam has only RCA unbalanced (e.g. plain bananas) plugs, right?
So, I need RCA unbalanced to TRS ¼" balanced cable? Does it exist?
I have absolutely zero knowledge with the PRO equipment..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, not TRS.



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, the 144's inputs are balanced, but you can convert them to unbalanced by using a *1/4" mono (i.e. TS) plug*. So, you need a cable with a 1/4" plug on one side and an RCA on the other.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Wayne

Sorry for being slow, but I will understand eventually..

is this what I need?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...URE_PATCH_PR_03_PR_03_Pure_Patch_TS_1_4_.html

Are these cables bi-directional or direction IS important here?


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

The description of the cable I brought above says..


> Its 75 ohm coaxial design is impedance matched for video and digital audio transmission.


Can it be used for analog audio?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

michael123 said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Sorry for being slow, but I will understand eventually..


No problem! No one is born an expert, we all had to learn, too. 




> is this what I need?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...URE_PATCH_PR_03_PR_03_Pure_Patch_TS_1_4_.html
> 
> Are these cables bi-directional or direction IS important here?


That's the right cable. However, no reason to spend that kind of money for something you'll probably only use once. Get the cheapest thing you can find - try Monoprice or your local Radio Shack store.

No directionality does not matter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

michael123 said:


> The description of the cable I brought above says..
> 
> 
> Can it be used for analog audio?


Yes. Just about any shielded cable can be used for analog audio. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you, Wayne!

I believe will post my first REW figures quite soon


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Wayne
how do I "tell" TASCAM sound card to use LINE-IN when calibrating the sound card?
How do I create the measurement file?


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

There is a spinning control dial (looks like volume) on the Tascam itself, saying "LINE" where is supposed to be ZERO and "MIC" where supposed to be MAX. Shall I change it to "LINE"?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> how do I "tell" TASCAM sound card to use LINE-IN when calibrating the sound card?


Just plug a “mono” (TS) 1/4” plug into the “Line In” jack. It’s as easy as that for the left channel; for the right channel make sure the selection switch is set for “Line,” not Guitar.” 



> There is a spinning control dial (looks like volume) on the Tascam itself, saying "LINE" where is supposed to be ZERO and "MIC" where supposed to be MAX. Shall I change it to "LINE"?


The dials are gain controls for the two inputs. The “Mic” and “Line designators are only there to let you know that a mic will require a higher level setting than a line input



> How do I create the measurement file?


There are directions on the Help files, as well as a step-by-step in the window in REW (“Settings”) For calibration you’ll probably want to start with the input and output knobs at 12:00. The instructions recommend setting the REW input levels between -12 and -6 dB FS, but I found I had to push it higher to -3. Anything lower got me a whacked-out graph.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

